

India's $35 Android tablet reportedly on track for January launch - Garbage
http://www.engadget.com/2010/09/08/indias-35-android-tablet-reportedly-on-track-for-january-launc/

======
ericz
The fact that the device is only this price because of a government subsidy
for university students makes this a non-starter. There are definitely cheap
and low quality Android tablets that can be sourced at the sub $100 price
point.

~~~
nodata
Could you recommend some?

I'd buy a tablet smaller than the iPad if the battery life was decent and it
didn't weigh too much.

~~~
inovica
Me too. I have an iPad, but the wife has stolen it, and I really really have
enjoyed reading books on it. I don't want to buy another one (yet) and so it's
worth looking at the alternatives. I considered a Kindle but I like doing
other stuff other than just reading books on the iPad

